# RIAT



## tameboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Anybody going this weekend? Lots of WWII aircraft on display, but must admit I'm looking forward to seeing F22s, Vulcan, Eurofighter and Harrier displays the most. Hired out a Canon L lens for the occasion. Hope I make it worthwhile with some decent shots.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Can't make it I'm afraid, but look forward to your pics. Vulcan yes, other modern stuff? Well, if we must...!!


----------

